
Python will be the official programming language for education in France - mathgenius
https://twitter.com/nnja/status/1062621193696612352
======
olooney
I think this is relevant (and very interesting in its own right): Peter Norvig
discusses Python vs. Lisp as a pedagogical language:
[http://norvig.com/python-lisp.html](http://norvig.com/python-lisp.html)

